# broke a board today ..



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

damn man! did you wash out and hit it flat between your feet?


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

can u post a pic? thnx


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

We need Pics!!! but how did this happen exactly?!


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

ETM said:


> damn man! did you wash out and hit it flat between your feet?


haha yep exactly just a tap too ... like as if I had gapped out to a rail. I was like " are you fucking kidding me?" OH well it was a sick board but getting mad that you bought a Capita and it broke is like getting mad that you bought a Ferrari and got a speeding ticket. Im sending the pics from my phone ill edit this ina minute and toss em up...




























notice its right on the die cut of the "p" which runs the entire width of the board ... hate die cuts haha

o and sorry about the quality just took those with the phone its only a 2mp


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

My Stairmaster I bought last year has held up fine amidst some falls, tree hits, rocks, so forth gouging a few marks on the base like it would any other board. It's held up fine showing no signs of breaking anymore than any other brand. Dunno, maybe was just a fluke? :dunno:


----------



## flex (Mar 11, 2008)

How far up the mountain were you and how was the hike down?


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Vlaze said:


> My Stairmaster I bought last year has held up fine amidst some falls, tree hits, rocks, so forth gouging a few marks on the base like it would any other board. It's held up fine showing no signs of breaking anymore than any other brand. Dunno, maybe was just a fluke? :dunno:


im sure it was just cumulative damage... I abuse the shit out of my boards and have hit it many times harder and things than when I hit this tree ... I was pretty sure it wouldnt stand up in the long run but ws hoping to get through the season hehe


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

flex said:


> How far up the mountain were you and how was the hike down?


about 1/3 of the way up and rode it all the way to the bottom lol


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You broke that board because you are a bad mother fucker...


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> You broke that board because you are a bad mother fucker...


hahah no way .. had to go home with the tail between my legs and say I had to buy board number three for the season ...


----------



## ComicStix (Oct 9, 2009)

Sheesh! That was right down the middle. So what board are you thinking of buying next?


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

one of the shops here tossed me a machete for today ... ill see how that goes ... Im really into the flat tech which is on Capita and Rides low rise .. k2 probably has it too since Ride is their lil kid ..


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

burritosandsnow said:


> one of the shops here tossed me a machete for today ... ill see how that goes ... Im really into the flat tech which is on Capita and Rides low rise .. k2 probably has it too since Ride is their lil kid ..


DAAAMMNNN kid that blows, Yea I beat the shit out of my sierrascope also hopfully it holds up, there fk tech is so on point, no other tech out there compares IMO. But honestly if it broke I would go buy another one especially at the price it is now. especially you, You seemed so die hard sierrascope I thought you would have 3 of them as backups and gotten a sierrascope tattoo by now lol


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

burritosandsnow said:


> one of the shops here tossed me a machete for today ... ill see how that goes ... Im really into the flat tech which is on Capita and Rides low rise .. k2 probably has it too since Ride is their lil kid ..


K2 definitely has low rise rockers. They call it their All-Mountain rocker. The Turbo Dream has it.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> DAAAMMNNN kid that blows, Yea I beat the shit out of my sierrascope also hopfully it holds up, there fk tech is so on point, no other tech out there compares IMO. But honestly if it broke I would go buy another one especially at the price it is now. especially you, You seemed so die hard sierrascope I thought you would have 3 of them as backups and gotten a sierrascope tattoo by now lol


yeah I love the sierra but I know when to back away ... I pretty much push the envelope with my weight to board size ratio (im 6'1 210 and ride 155-156's) and I knew the capita probably couldnt take it thas why I didnt make a "OMG capita is teh suxors I hope they burn in hell" rant thread ... Right now im on the machete as a tester .. Id love another sierra but I just dont want to feel tentative on it.... we shall see ..


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

machete was too stiff for my liking .. I really guess instead of saying Id like an all mtn board that has a softer flex I really need to say I want a park board thats a bit stiffer ... I prefer flat base tech so Im still looking in the Ride K2 family also on the list as strong contenders are a smokin superpark because it has a flat base and is a little stiffer than norm park flex and the Omatic extr eco .. the only issue I have with the omatic is size both 154 and 157 are a tad out of my range at 155-156 so I dont know if I would want to go up or down.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Omatic rides bigger than you think I'm on the 54 and was riding 3 feet of pow the other day.


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

If you can find a Smokin...buy it.

I bought mine a month ago(Big Wig 157) and I absolutely love it. It honestly feels like a Sierrascope on steroids. The magne traction wraps around the tip and tail and thus far has been indestructable. My girlfriend lost control a little bit and slammed the tip of her board into mine mid-mountain. I didn't get mad because she is just learning, I figured it was going to get some bruises eventually so no big deal. When I got home I checked our boards and mine was still perfect...and hers had a huge gouge on the tip. Smokin boards also come with a 3 year warranty FWIW.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

yeah the smokin boards are great and to be totally honest im buying in %100 to the " little guy" image they have ... being older and coming of age in the south in the 80s as a skateboarder little punk rocker snot I really get into these little companies that put out superior products...

love what Jay has done with Magne traction (and props to Mervin for allowing him to alter it) and adding that to a flat cambered board id have to imagine the edge hold is phenomenal


----------

